# Large mouse is Large.



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

In one of my bins, I've had a mouse grow quite large for what I'm used to seeing. It's a female that I kept because I noticed that the size difference at a younger age.










This picture maybe exaggerates it a bit much, so I put in the other picture which maybe under does it a bit.









I haven't bred her into my banded mice because there is a 25% chance she carries albinism, and the only way to test it would be to buy an albino male, quarantine him, breed them, etc... and I think it might be more hassle then it's worth.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I love big healthy ones! Very nice.


----------



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

Is that a cinnamon?

I just bred mice that look extremely similar (trying tomfind out what they are). The two that looked like that are the biggest and quickest and have the biggest eyes @[email protected] love um!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Nope, she's just a regular plain-Jane agouti. These are (poor) cinnamons:









You can still see the ticking, but there is a general yellow tinge. It's possible I have something else going on at work though.

I had these pop up in a different litter (cousins):









EDIT: This is actually a picture of a cinnamon boy, idk why it washed out so much:









The other litter I had of argentes were a lot brighter; goldish. But they are mostly unrelated, so it could just be a strain difference:
EDIT: Yeah, resizing isn't going to happen. Just believe me that the argentes were a bright gold vs. a pale color.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a nice looking gootie girlie!


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Awww x


----------

